# Radiator leak: Help Identifying



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The photos are too close....hard to identify the general location, however, to my eye it appears you are taking a photo of coolant dripping off the intercooler connection. The leak would be above that clamp......look again with strong lighting.

Rob


----------



## ds7630 (Apr 9, 2015)

Robby said:


> The photos are too close....hard to identify the general location, however, to my eye it appears you are taking a photo of coolant dripping off the intercooler connection. The leak would be above that clamp......look again with strong lighting.
> 
> Rob


I was under the car when i took photos, small arm room. Anyway i can get a topside view without taking too much apart? Off first glance i cant see anything from the top


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree with Robby, I think the coolant in the picture is on the air intercooler line. 

Take a look at the radiator hose that goes into the thermostat. Check the connection of the hose at both ends, as the coolant might be running down the radiator hose and onto the inter cooler pipe.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The things that tend to leak are the water pump and the plastic water outlet (a "tree" of hose connections). It's located just to the right of the engine oil fill cap. See if it's leaking from there and then running down something.

Off hand, I don't recall anyone reporting having a radiator go out (yet), and with several cars 3 years ahead of yours, it would seem unlikely that you're the first.


----------



## StormShepherd (Jan 29, 2017)

Actually, I have this leak as well. I've ignored it because I can't see a visible drop in coolant level in 3 months. 

To those asking location, that's the lower right side of the radiator, viewable past a grill in the splash shield normally. It looks like it's leaking out at the connection there, though I haven't taken any time to really investigate it.


----------

